# Rumor or not -Diver dies today at the Oriskeny



## JCW

Any truth to this? Anyone know details? Horrible if true..


----------



## Berry

I was diving Pete tide today we heard pan pan aprox 1146 am lost diver near "O" after our first dive they had begin seach and rescue attempts. On the way in aprox 200 pm still broadcasting pan pan but looks dim at that point


----------



## Huff

I heard the call to the coast guard on the VHF at 11:20 that they had a over Due diver. He was should have came up at 11:00. 

As of this afternoon they had still not found him. Prayers and thoughts go out to his Family!!!


----------



## aquatic argobull

http://www.fox10tv.com/dpp/news/local_news/pensacola/coast-guard-search-for-missing-diver


----------



## Aqua Uno

Channel 3 said search continued this AM. Prayers for him and family.


----------



## Desperado

I am sorry to hear this. I was diving the Chevron rig when they lost the guy on a rebreather a couple years ago. That is an eerie call to hear go out over the radio....

Stay safe guys.....


----------



## SubmariNole

stay safe yall. prayers are with that person and fam


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2

Yeah we passed the Coast Gaurd boat responding to this


----------



## Gamefish27

I was out there when the coast guard plane was flying over head. They said he was very experienced with over 3000 hours. The dive log was for 50 mins. I do not dive but just amazing how someone can get lost in there as it is a very well know dive spot.


----------



## Firefishvideo

I just got back from today's search. ESAR and a number of local volunteer technical divers spent the day searching the wreck for the lost diver. We didn't find him.....very sad indeed. We were all really hoping to bring him back, it just wasn't possible.
Story should run on ch3 news ....probably at 10pm


----------



## corrinas2

yes its true... a 50ish year old male visiting from California........


----------



## JCW

Awful....


----------



## Orion45

Gamefish27 said:


> I was out there when the coast guard plane was flying over head. They said he was very experienced with over 3000 hours. The dive log was for 50 mins. I do not dive but just amazing how someone can get lost in there as it is a very well know dive spot.


It's extremely easy to get lost inside a wreck, particularly one the size of the Oriskany. Again, getting lost might not have been the problem. Entanglement, equipment failure, heart attack, are just but a few possibilities. Unfortunately, unless the body is recovered, no one will know for sure the real cause.

A real tragedy.


----------



## Sequoiha

Just saw on the news this morning that the search was suspended.. very sad indeed,,


----------



## coolbluestreak

Sad story, wish they could at least find the body so the family can have some closure.

Why would he do a solo dive like that, sounds like a BIGNONO.COM


----------



## Jolly Mon

PNJ online just reported the Coast Guard just found a body 80 yards from the wreck.


----------



## sealark

Jolly Mon said:


> PNJ online just reported the Coast Guard just found a body 80 yards from the wreck.


I just looked and couldn't find it. How about a link..:thumbup:


----------



## coolbluestreak

Awesome!
I couldn't find the article on the site, if anyone else finds it can you post the link?


oops: didn't see your post sealark


----------



## Jolly Mon

My bad!!!!!!! was 15 News not PNJ 
Here's the link.
http://www.local15tv.com/news/local...ound-Dead/D17cCRKWbkGZwZep32LhsA.cspx?rss=217


----------



## jw1973

http://www.pnj.com/article/20111026/NEWS01/111026014/Oriskany-diver-s-body-found-?odyssey=tab|topnews|text|FRONTPAGE


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Just a minor correction, the body was found 30' east of the port prop. 

I was a member of the team that recovered the body.


----------



## Desperado

Just wanted to thank those who were part of the search team. I know that has to be tough.


----------



## tmw234

The body was found not by the Coast Guard but a private boat and team dedicated to recovering him and giving the wife some closure. Fellow PFF member WhackUmandStackUm (sp?) I think we all owe them a big thank you and pat on the back. They are the real heroes here.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Just divers helping divers, bro. 

Rest in peace Pete.


----------



## flappininthebreeze

*Oriskany Fatality*



WhackUmStackUm said:


> Just divers helping divers bro.
> 
> Rest in peace Pete.


Nice work Whack. Good job all the way around.


----------



## marmidor

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Just divers helping divers, bro.
> 
> Rest in peace Pete.


Good on you bro! Tough job I'm sure. Thanks man.


----------



## JCW

Great job guys. It's a sad story all the way around, but your dedication and effort in locating the missing diver speaks volumes about fellow divers, PFF, and the folks here on the gulf coast. I know the closure you have brought Pete's family in recovering his body and bringing him home to them means sooo much. 
Bravo fellas.....thanks Whackum!


----------



## coolbluestreak

WhackUmStackUm said:


> I was a member of the team that recovered the body.


Good job guys, I'm sure the family forever thankful!:thumbsup:


----------



## Orion45

Was the diver using open-circuit SCUBA gear or a rebreather?


----------



## Orion45

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Just a minor correction, the body was found 30' east of the port prop.
> 
> I was a member of the team that recovered the body.


Was the diver using open-circuit SCUBA gear or a rebreather?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Orion45 said:


> Was the diver using open-circuit SCUBA gear or a rebreather?


Both. He was diving a rebreather with open-circuit bailout bottles. 

Four of us were diving rebreathers during the search on Sunday, and two of us were on rebreathers during the recovery on Tuesday.


----------



## Orion45

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Both. He was diving a rebreather with open-circuit bailout bottles.
> 
> Four of us were diving rebreathers during the search on Sunday, and two of us were on rebreathers during the recovery on Tuesday.


Yes, but rebreather was his primary system...correct?. Do you always dive with bailout bottles as a backup or just when needed for deco stops?

I got interested in rebreathers several years ago but never took the plunge. For the type of diving I do, I would rather take the deco stop over the risks inherent to rebreathers. Too gear intensive and too many things that can go wrong. I have absolutely no qualms solo diving with my pony bottle. About the only thing unexpected would be a heart attack...and then it's curtains, no matter if you're solo or with a buddy. 

As far as the Oriskany goes...I'll stick to the flight deck and above. I've been on carriers before and if I really want to see the keel of one, I'll go to a naval shipyard.  

Thanks for the info and a well done on the the recovery work.


----------



## sealark

With O resting upright on the bottom a shipyard is the only place you will see a keel. I have seen 15 years worth of Navy ships keels underwater, What do you want to know? Believe me you are not missing a thing.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## WW2

I spent alot of time in the bubblehead navy and I can't tell you how many times I was asked what a sub looks like underwater. I always said the same thing.... Less exciting than the top. lol


----------



## sealark

WW2 I was a bubble head you were a sewer pipe sailor.:yes::yes:
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## WW2

hehehe, I was on a sub tender and then Intel. Actually went to sea on a sub once. I was amazed that even though I was only there a week the bubbleheads were all wanting to be my girlfriend.


----------



## sealark

I give up Divers are bubble heads we salvage and resque sewer pipe sailors. You tender bender. Ha Ha....


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Orion45 said:


> Yes, but rebreather was his primary system...correct?.


Yes



Orion45 said:


> Do you always dive with bailout bottles as a backup or just when needed for deco stops?


I carry enough bail-out gas to ascend from the worst possible point in my dive plan + 33% (gas volume). I almost always have deco to do. A typical dive is 120 minutes.




Orion45 said:


> For the type of diving I do, I would rather take the deco stop over the risks inherent to rebreathers. Too gear intensive and too many things that can go wrong.


To each his own. Most rebreather divers never go back to diving open circuit. Most of us feel that rebreather diving is safer, especially on deep dives. I dive with lots of redundancy, but not all rebreather divers do. The amount of deco on a rebreather is typically only about 20% less than on open circuit.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

sealark said:


> I give up Divers are bubble heads we salvage and resque sewer pipe sailors. You tender bender. Ha Ha....


Alright you two. Get a room.


----------



## Orion45

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Alright you two. Get a room.


You took the words right out of my mouth. 

Thanks for all the info. I don't plan deco dives but a few times I have intentionally exceeded my NDL. Nothing requiring more than a 5 minute stop since I dove with a single AL 80 and a 19 cf pony. I've since switched to steel HP 120's but have no intentions of doing planned deco dives.


----------

